# What would you do with this driveway?



## IndyRyan (Apr 15, 2011)

This is a house I am purchasing for remodel.  I will say that the driveway is not as long as it looks in the photo.  It is just a weird angle or something from Google Street View that makes it look like the house sits farther from the street than it really does.  Both garages are functional.

Obviously the primary driveway needs to be removed.  My question is should I repave it as a two car wide driveway, as it is/was?  Do I repave it as a single car driveway, since it is a single car garage and there is more parking available in the other driveway?  Do I rip both out and make one giant driveway that spans both?

I really don't know what would look the best and add the most value.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## JoeD (Apr 15, 2011)

If you intend to use the garage in the house then repave the left one. If not intending to use garage then grass

Leave the right one alone.


----------



## MegaMagma39 (Apr 15, 2011)

I think it depends on how many cars you plan to park there. You could repave the left part of the driveway and have place for visitors to park...but I would say it also depends on the size of the yard. If the yard is already pretty good sized WITH the driveway there, then it may be worth repaving. If the yard is small, then I would take out the left side and replace it with grass.


----------



## DrHicks (Apr 15, 2011)

IndyRyan said:


> This is a house I am purchasing for remodel.  I will say that the driveway is not as long as it looks in the photo.  It is just a weird angle or something from Google Street View that makes it look like the house sits farther from the street than it really does.  Both garages are functional.
> 
> Obviously the primary driveway needs to be removed.  My question is should I repave it as a two car wide driveway, as it is/was?  Do I repave it as a single car driveway, since it is a single car garage and there is more parking available in the other driveway?  Do I rip both out and make one giant driveway that spans both?
> 
> I really don't know what would look the best and add the most value.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.




If the garage in the house is going to be used as a garage, you'll want a driveway there.  If it's going to be used for living space, add a patio and a sidewalk to the driveway that leads to the free-standing garage.


----------



## IndyRyan (Apr 16, 2011)

Both garages are going to be used as garages, not having a driveway on the left isn't an option.  The question really is should it be a single car width driveway, double (as it originally was) or should I pave from the left edge of the garage on the left all the way over to the right edge of the garage on the right, creating one very wide driveway that spans both?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 16, 2011)

Ryan, if it was my house I think I'd have 2 seperate diveways but make them so the are almost a circle/or connecting drive near the house. This would leave a earthen strip in the middle where you could have plantings but also make it so you could drive-through. But then it your house and what really matters is what you want it to look like. 

Just my:2cents:

...and congrats on buying the house!


----------



## IndyRyan (Apr 16, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Ryan, if it was my house I think I'd have 2 seperate diveways but make them so the are almost a circle/or connecting drive near the house. This would leave a earthen strip in the middle where you could have plantings but also make it so you could drive-through. But then it your house and what really matters is what you want it to look like.
> 
> Just my:2cents:
> 
> ...and congrats on buying the house!


Thanks, I like that.  I think this is the route I may go.


----------



## DrHicks (Apr 16, 2011)

Does your city have any goofy codes or ordinances that specify how much of your lot you can have paved?  We did where I lived in Minnesota.


----------



## IndyRyan (Apr 17, 2011)

DrHicks said:


> Does your city have any goofy codes or ordinances that specify how much of your lot you can have paved?  We did where I lived in Minnesota.



I don't know, that's a new one to me.  I'll have to look into it.  You would think even local governments would have better uses for their time.


----------



## mudmixer (Apr 17, 2011)

The reason for a reasonable limit on paved areas has to do with run-off (much higher and faster for pavement) and overloading the drainage and storm systems in place or planned for.

Was the home purchased for remodeling for you to live in or is it a "flip"? There is a big difference in way and amount of money is put into it.

Obviously, the shrubs/jungle on the left side have to be removed or drastically trimmed. The detached garage certainly is that and looks like an orphan because of the elevation differences.

Personally, for the long term, as an owner, I would go with a single curb cut and a two car wide driveway that has a split off just off the street to the right for the garage. Clean out the jungle between the two existing drives and put in an vertical arborvitae between the house and garage and close to the front of the two structures.

If you are a "flipper" just clean up the jungles and put in a one car driveway. Buy some fertilizer and broadleaf weed killers and water well.

Dick


----------



## IndyRyan (Apr 17, 2011)

mudmixer said:


> The reason for a reasonable limit on paved areas has to do with run-off (much higher and faster for pavement) and overloading the drainage and storm systems in place or planned for.


Ok, thanks.



> Was the home purchased for remodeling for you to live in or is it a "flip"? There is a big difference in way and amount of money is put into it.


I'm not a flipper yet.  I plan to live in and remodel this house for probably a year, at which point I will begin looking for another and turn this into a rental.  I would like to flip, but not until I have enough cash flow from rental properties to really dedicate myself to it.  I can't quit the full time job just yet.



> Obviously, the shrubs/jungle on the left side have to be removed or drastically trimmed. The detached garage certainly is that and looks like an orphan because of the elevation differences.


All of it and the tree will be gone.  The backyard is worse.



> Personally, for the long term, as an owner, I would go with a single curb cut and a two car wide driveway that has a split off just off the street to the right for the garage. Clean out the jungle between the two existing drives and put in an vertical arborvitae between the house and garage and close to the front of the two structures.


I'm not sure if I know what you're saying or not.  I tinkered with the overhead on Photoshop a bit.  Here is the original and my edits:










Is that kind of what you're talking about, with the tree in the green patch between?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## mudmixer (Apr 17, 2011)

That is generally what I was noting.

The big tree to the left could be trimmed properly to soften the curb appeal, since it will be difficult to replace. It helps to eliminate the barren look. The tree/shrub between the house and garage would help to minimize the height difference and separation between the house and garage.

Looks like a good place to work on.

Dick


----------



## 4Clover (Apr 18, 2011)

IndyRyan said:


> Ok, thanks.
> 
> I'm not a flipper yet.  I plan to live in and remodel this house for probably a year, at which point I will begin looking for another and turn this into a rental.  I would like to flip, but not until I have enough cash flow from rental properties to really dedicate myself to it.  I can't quit the full time job just yet.
> 
> ...



In my opinion I would agree with this general shape but maybe you should flip it and have the single path before the split infront of the detached garage. Either that or that curve where it heads off to the detached garage would be a perfect location for an island of plants possibly.

I would love to get my hands on this house. It looks kinda beaten up and needs obvious renovations, but it has serious potential to someone who puts in the effort. I'd have fun working on that house. ^.^ Even though I don't know much about construction. lol


----------



## IndyRyan (Apr 18, 2011)

4Clover said:


> I would love to get my hands on this house. It looks kinda beaten up and needs obvious renovations, but it has serious potential to someone who puts in the effort. I'd have fun working on that house. ^.^ Even though I don't know much about construction. lol



I think it will be good.  Structurally the house is solid.  There are no indications of water ever coming in through the roof or basement.  There is no dipping or warping in any of the floors.  It just needs A LOT of cosmetic work.  All of the flooring needs replaced, unless the hardwoods underneath the current flooring are salvageable.  All of the rooms need new paint and trim.  The bathroom has pink tile... it needs to be totally gutted and remodeled.  The kitchen also pretty much needs to be gutted and remodeled.  The basement is large and dry.  It has a toilet that either is or was hooked up to a sump, which should make the task of finishing and adding a full bathroom in the basement much easier.  The only downside is that the heating/cooling ducts are pretty low.  At 5'9", even I have to duck them a little.  I'm not sure if there is anything that can be done about that or not.  The roof, furnace and water heater are all recent updates.

I'll post some pictures when I get home later.


----------



## MegaMagma39 (Apr 18, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Ryan, if it was my house I think I'd have 2 seperate diveways but make them so the are almost a circle/or connecting drive near the house. This would leave a earthen strip in the middle where you could have plantings but also make it so you could drive-through. But then it your house and what really matters is what you want it to look like.
> 
> Just my:2cents:
> 
> ...and congrats on buying the house!



That is a nice idea. I like it, and it would have a nice charm to it. :trophy:


----------



## IndyRyan (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## IndyRyan (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## IndyRyan (Apr 20, 2011)

These are all pictures from the listing.  Like I said, it needs a lot of cosmetic work.  I'll probably start with new floors, paint and trim before I move in.  I'll gut the bathroom, but not until I have put a second bathroom in the basement.  The window in the bathroom actually looks out into the living room, as the back part of the house was an add-on.  I'd like to put a second door where the window is, but I'm sure the inside of that wall is brick, which would present a new challenge for me.  The kitchen will need to be completely redone.  I'd like to finish the entire basement, as well.  There weren't any pictures of it with the listing, though.  The "office" (the last photo) is going to get converted into a 3rd bedroom.  I might leave the door rather than mess with re-siding the house.


----------

